# Does anyone own Montgomery of England's Duffle Coat?



## TallLefty21 (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm looking to add a duffle coat to my winter arsenal and am in the research phase. I know Gloverall is the gold standard but I'm not interested in spending that much.

I've found Montgomery of England's version, available for $299 with free shipping. The same coat appears to be available from the following sites, including Amazon...

https://www.originalmontgomery.com/uk/mens-duffle-coat-classic-wooden-toggles-navy-blue

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00K19WSOG/

The reviews are good. It seems like exactly what I'm looking for. Anyone have additional insight on this coat? Thanks!


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi,

No experience with the Montgomery Duffle, but I did a post a few weeks back on available Duffles. I thought the comment section from the post may be of use to you: https://oxfordclothbuttondown.com/2016/12/duffle-days/


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

oxford cloth button down said:


> Hi,
> 
> No experience with the Montgomery Duffle, but I did a post a few weeks back on available Duffles. I thought the comment section from the post may be of use to you: https://oxfordclothbuttondown.com/2016/12/duffle-days/


In the pictures I have seen of Monty wearing a duffle the hood seemed to have the snap closures running along each side, as opposed to some sort of drawstring or tab. the only duffle I have found is similar to the attached.
I have this duffle and it has the snaps.


----------



## ouinon (Jun 28, 2015)

FWIW, I purchased my vintage Gloverall from an Etsy shop for $60 +shipping. I believe it's from the '80s and is in excellent condition.

I haven't seen Etsy mentioned here as an option along with eBay and thrift stores, so I wanted to pass it along as an additional resource.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Gloverall can usually be found at a good price at Sierra Trading post. Last one I bought there ( camel size 44) was about $199 IIRC.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Pay attention to wool content. The STP are usually on the lower end of wool content. I'm not familiar with the Montgomery label. Mine is from Gloverall, which I believe is associated with the original duffel coats.


----------



## TallLefty21 (Jul 19, 2016)

For those with Gloveralls, do they run true to size?

I'm a 44L jacket, I'm concerned about the sleeve length too. From what I read the sleeves run short.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

TallLefty21 said:


> For those with Gloveralls, do they run true to size?
> 
> I'm a 44L jacket, I'm concerned about the sleeve length too. From what I read the sleeves run short.


I'm on my second Gloverall (my first was purchased 2nd hand from eBay years ago and my new one from O'Connell's 3 or 4 winters ago). My first was probably 20+ years old when I purchased it. Both were size 40 and fit about the same. I am a 40 in most suits and sport coats and they fit comfortably over those. My sleeves on my 2nd hand one had been altered by the original owner but the sleeves on the new one are long enough to cover nearly all of my hand when hanging straight (for reference, I'm about 5'8" and usually wear dress shirts with a 32" or 33" sleeve).

Be careful if you are buying 2nd hand as there have been some Gloveralls made for certain retailers like Epaulet and Unionmade (and I'm sure others as well) over the past 3 or 4 years that have slightly more "modern" and more trim measurements.


----------



## ouinon (Jun 28, 2015)

TallLefty21 said:


> For those with Gloveralls, do they run true to size?
> 
> I'm a 44L jacket, I'm concerned about the sleeve length too. From what I read the sleeves run short.


The sleeves on mine are at a normal length when my arms are straight at my sides, but the fabric bunches considerably in the shoulders and elbowed when my arms are raised or bent.

I also find the pancake hood rather small. Doesn't seem to provide a lot of protection when it's up. Great that it lies flat against the back when it's down though.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

ouinon said:


> The sleeves on mine are at a normal length when my arms are straight at my sides, but the fabric bunches considerably in the shoulders and elbowed when my arms are raised or bent.


They all do that. They're intended to be worn oversize. Anyone who is tall and thin (and would be a Long size) should avoid duffle coats. Also, Gloverall's prices are now ridiculous for what they are, which is an unlined, unshaped coat with straight arms which are easy to make.


----------



## MycroftH (Mar 9, 2012)

TallLefty21 said:


> I'm looking to add a duffle coat to my winter arsenal and am in the research phase. I know Gloverall is the gold standard but I'm not interested in spending that much.
> 
> I've found Montgomery of England's version, available for $299 with free shipping. The same coat appears to be available from the following sites, including Amazon...
> 
> ...


I'm 99% sure that must be a spinoff website for the John Partridge company, a longtime UK duffle coat maker. I bought a Navy John Partridge Montgomery duffle four years ago on STP that is identical to the ones you linked: made in UK, same lining and even has that same "Original Montgomery" tag on the inside.

The JP duffle had excellent reviews when I bought it, and I'm fairly certain I read about the STP deal (paid about $180, reg $350) on this Forum. FWIW, I have been completely satisfied with it. Well made and quite heavy.


----------



## ChicagoTrad (Feb 19, 2007)

TallLefty21 said:


> I'm looking to add a duffle coat to my winter arsenal and am in the research phase. I know Gloverall is the gold standard but I'm not interested in spending that much.
> 
> I've found Montgomery of England's version, available for $299 with free shipping. The same coat appears to be available from the following sites, including Amazon...
> 
> ...


I have one of those. I got it about 5 years ago and while I haven't worn it absolutely every day during the winters, it has held up well. I got a size 42 and it fit as expected so that I can wear it over a sport coat or suit jacket. It's thick and warm, and hasn't pilled or gotten snags.

Sierra trading post has them on occasion and I got mine for about 180 + shipping, IIRC

FWIW, I haven't used the hood once since I got the coat


----------



## ouinon (Jun 28, 2015)

Doctor Damage said:


> They all do that. They're intended to be worn oversize. Anyone who is tall and thin (and would be a Long size) should avoid duffle coats. Also, Gloverall's prices are now ridiculous for what they are, which is an unlined, unshaped coat with straight arms which are easy to make.


I agree. Mine is fine for casual open wear but I don't think it's flattering on me when done up and it's not what I choose when it's actually snowing.

Very glad I went the pre-owned route and learned this the easy way!


----------



## swils8610 (Mar 12, 2016)

Love my Gloverall. I would say they run a tad on the large size. They are meant to be roomy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

swils8610 said:


> Love my Gloverall. I would say they run a tad on the large size. They are meant to be roomy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Seems to me that Gloverall is cut to fit over a suit jacket or sport coat. My 44 fits well over a jacket of this type. All my suits and sport coats are 44 as well.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

I purchased my UK-made Gloverall duffle last spring on Gilt.com for $148.99 (regularly $525).

I've been very satisfied with my purchase and wear it often.

Folks in the market for a duffle may want to keep their eyes on Gilt for a deal.


----------



## swils8610 (Mar 12, 2016)

fishertw said:


> Seems to me that Gloverall is cut to fit over a suit jacket or sport coat. My 44 fits well over a jacket of this type. All my suits and sport coats are 44 as well.


Exactly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dukekook (Sep 5, 2008)

MycroftH said:


> I'm 99% sure that must be a spinoff website for the John Partridge company, a longtime UK duffle coat maker. I bought a Navy John Partridge Montgomery duffle four years ago on STP that is identical to the ones you linked: made in UK, same lining and even has that same "Original Montgomery" tag on the inside.
> 
> The JP duffle had excellent reviews when I bought it, and I'm fairly certain I read about the STP deal (paid about $180, reg $350) on this Forum. FWIW, I have been completely satisfied with it. Well made and quite heavy.


I can second this opinion of the JP duffle and, for what it is worth, a red JP duffle I bought for my wife from STP a couple of years ago.


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

https://www.schottnyc.com/products/mens-wool-duffle-coat.htm?catID=9

I have recently ordered the above coat from Schott NYC, currently marked down from $325 to $225. It has not yet arrived.


----------



## Classic II (Feb 9, 2016)

Corcovado said:


> https://www.schottnyc.com/products/mens-wool-duffle-coat.htm?catID=9
> 
> I have recently ordered the above coat from Schott NYC, currently marked down from $325 to $225. It has not yet arrived.


The pockets look horribly wrong and black is not a classic color for a duffle coat. No offense.


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

The pockets are different. I guess I am not that much of a purist as I primarily want to stay warm rather than embalm a particular style. I did not order mine in black. If you do not wish to give offense then do not use words like "horribly." Say something like, "I prefer one with traditionally square pockets."


----------



## Woofboxer (Nov 28, 2015)

TallLefty21 said:


> I'm looking to add a duffle coat to my winter arsenal and am in the research phase. I know Gloverall is the gold standard but I'm not interested in spending that much.
> 
> I've found Montgomery of England's version, available for $299 with free shipping. The same coat appears to be available from the following sites, including Amazon...
> 
> ...


I can. For several years I hummed and hawed over buying a duffle coat, always pulling back when it came to the crunch, however this at the start of this winter I decided to take the plunge. I came across an old post on The Weejun blog about Montgomery duffles -about the only make I hadn't tried. I was slightly sceptical as the Montgomerys are around half the price of the Gloverall, but the Weejun's impeccable taste in all matters sartorial was my guide so I ordered one. A few months in and the coat has had a fair bit of wear and I am very pleased, the quality and manufacture is as good as anything else I've tried. It's very reasonably priced for a coat that's made in England and the provenance of the company claims to go back as far the other well known maker does! Save yourself a few quidbucks and get a Montgomery.

https://www.theweejun.com/one-you-can-buy-original-montgomery-duffle-coat/


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

The coat from Schott NYC arrived today, ghastly pockets and all. The quality is good but unfortunately the fit is very much on the trim side, and the Large size that I ordered feels like what I might expect a Medium to feel like. I'm about 5'9" and 190 lbs or so give or take an IPA, so I certainly would not have thought to order XL. With me in an oxford shirt, the coat is quite tight across the chest and armpits and I can barely raise my arms to put the hood on over my head. There's definitely no room for layering over a sweater. So if there are any fit young 20-somethings looking for a duffel coat this may be for you but this 48 year old guy is going to have to send his back. I'm bummed, mainly because I hate the hassle of sending stuff back.


----------

